

Looking for friends that can hack - thiagofm

I've finished college and god, now I feel awful. I tried meeting some hackers through those 'find a  cofounder' apps and I had a horrible experience, we just talked about 'how can we make money together' instead of having real bonds(I think that's what makes a good cofounder).<p>I know that much of you had awesome friends in college, or met into meetups and so on that are hackers and don't have the same sort of problem that I do, but I didn't.<p>So if you are laying here and feel the same emptiness, or is willing do adopt a hacker to your circle, feel free to contact me: t@art-is-t.me<p>or leave a message here, so I get in contact with you.<p>No, I'm not US based.
======
vertr
Are you a hacker yourself?

~~~
thiagofm
Yes, a good programmer.

~~~
vertr
I'd recommend finding some local groups and taking the time to get to know
people in person.

